# Tripitas



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

OK! So growing up in deep south texas as a kid someone was always making tripitas. I know there are many methods to cooking them, so I would like to hear what recipes, secrets, methods you guys have.

This is how I remember them:

Tripas cleaned
Thrown into a disco or "mexican wok" 
Boiled w/ out water until foam starts to rise
Butter was thrown in along with onions and cooked till crispy

Let me know what ya got. For those who are wondering what tripitas are it is beef tripe. Sounds nasty but if cooked the right way are delicious.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I ate it only once, but it was prepared the same way. They also had fresh pico and lemon to go along with it. It was not bad, but I probably would not eat it again voluntarily.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

why would anyone eat anything that smells like dooo dooo?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lost me and my breakfast at the foam...


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Lived several years in Kingsville and ate them alot. I like them but have never tried to cook them.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Tripeas*

Clean,boil for 30min. stick on BBQ pit and brush with mustard,cook. Thats the way my mexican buds did in McAllen.
Terry


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Clean with hot water first before boiling. Boil around 30 to 45 mins depending on how much you have. Cut into 3 to 4 inch strips and deep fry until crispy. Put on a flour tortilla with guacamole, pico de gallo and a squeeze of lime and hold on buddy!!!!!!


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Clean very throughly with hot water, when finished go to step number two.
2. Clean again very througly with hotter water, repeat a few times.
3. Clean again just to be sure, and cut into 3/4 inch strips and have them be open.
4. Boil for 20-30 minutes, season water with season salt/cajun seasoning.
5. Rinse and dry off and put a little olive oil and seasoning on them and grill in aluminum foil with butter and onions.
5A. As mentioned season and deep fry.
5B. My favorite, season and cook with onions and stuff in a "disco" with olive oil, spices and slices of jalapeno peppers. 
ALL MUST BE COOKED TO A DEGREE OF SOME CRUNCHINESS, A SLIMY CHEWY TRIPA NO VALE VERGA

Must be served with lots of lime, onions/cilantro/peppers and a really spicy hot sauce and some good tortillas.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like the same recipe for a bulls sheath minus the shaving part...LOL


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I remember the day of waking up to the smell of my dad boiling them clean. Then he would tell us kids, "You do'nt want to get em too clean, that would take all the flavor out".lol:rotfl:


RGV AG said:


> 1. Clean very throughly with hot water, when finished go to step number two.
> 2. Clean again very througly with hotter water, repeat a few times.
> 3. Clean again just to be sure, and cut into 3/4 inch strips and have them be open.
> 4. Boil for 20-30 minutes, season water with season salt/cajun seasoning.
> ...


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Clean of course!
In a Disko Boil until the water is out and the grease left over will start to fry them. Fry until Crispy with fresh tortillias and squeezed lime juice on top of them in a hot tort!!!! Slap ya Momma Good!!!!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Bukmstr said:


> Clean of course!
> In a Disko Boil until the water is out and the grease left over will start to fry them. Fry until Crispy with fresh tortillias and squeezed lime juice on top of them in a hot tort!!!! Slap ya Momma Good!!!!


I like them nice and crispy, with the s h i t still inside. Delicious!
This is not a joke.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

My dad made some cow tripas at his job one day. He did them pretty much like RD mentions. My dad works at a cement/ ready mising company and had about 5 cats there. They would eat the mice that kept ripping the 80# ready mix that was paletized. Well when my dad was done, he gave the scraps of the tripas including some of the grease that built up to the cats. Next day all of the cats were found dead.

Prolly die sof a heart attack with all that grasa.

Personally I like my tripas as crispy as bacon in a flour tortilla.


----------



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

Bkmstr, you hit it right on the nail buddy thats how I make them and have seen them made forever. 
Hey Pasadenaman thats is some funny S*#t! Yeah those poor cats were probably like dam this stuff is greeeat then BAM!! heart attack.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Reel Drifter, I am from Weslaco, RGV Ag has the correct receipe . Especially step #5B the last few words. :cheers:


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is my RGV way.... Alamo, TX.

Step #1 Do not overclean. "A meal without its salad, si not a healthy meal" 
#2 Do not boil, place in the disk with out water or any type of grease. Let the fry with the fat that melts. 
#3 mix a cup of maseca (corn flour) with one quart of milk. Make sure there is no dough balls or you get "atole de tripitas". When the Tripitas begin to brown, pour the mixture of butter milk (or Milk) and maseca and you will get the crispiest golden tripitas ever. The maseca will give it a smokey flavor. 

Always use the disk to worm up the tortillas. And pleae do "not eat with flour tortillas" with tripitas. They have to be corn tortillas.


----------



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

Kiko,
Sounds good bro! I never thought about using maseca or mik though and I always add a stick or two of butter. I will give the maseca and milk a try next time.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lol*



Leemo said:


> why would anyone eat anything that smells like dooo dooo?


man you are crazy..lol


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I make em like Kiko! I got the disc and they just seem to taste better when I use it. This thread is making me hungry!!


----------

